# Totallylost202 first mile !!!



## Punky Zoé

Pas si perdue que ça, sous son arc-en-ciel, si j'en juge à son français !
C'est un plaisir d'essayer de te répondre.

* Félicitations ! On espère encore beaucoup de questions !   *​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Bah, on s'est pas croisées souvent (j'ai compté ! ), mais j'ai souvenir d'une jeunette déjà bien douée. 
En tout cas, tu n'es certainement pas totally lost in translation !  (fallait bien que quelqu'un la fasse celle-là... )
 Une première borne, ça se fête : choisis ta boisson !


----------



## Missrapunzel

Bravo, totallylost !!
C'est vrai que ton niveau de français est super bon et on se demande parfois pourquoi tu poses des questions...


----------



## marcolo

Effectivement loin d'être "lost in translation", je découvre de nouvelles expressions anglaises (presque) à chacun de tes posts. Donc merci pour ça, j'aime bien me creuser les méninges pour répondre a tes questions 

Your french level is getting better each day, that's pretty amazing, I would like to improve my english as fast as you improve your french 

See ya


----------



## totallylost202

Je ne sais pas quoi dire.

Vous êtes tous si gentils! 

1,000 + postes et une centaine de fils, c'est bien un jalon et j'adore ce forum. 

Merci!


----------



## hunternet

I know I'm a bit late, but anyway, CONGRATULATIONS for these +1000 posts !!


----------



## wildan1

_Brava,_ totallylost ! (puisque tu sembles être à Annecy pour le moment, un peu d'italien, va !)

At 18 you are learning fast--congratulations! Just try not to get stuck behind the computer too long while you are living in such a beautiful place...

Cheers et bonne continuation, Bill (wildan1)


----------



## Franglais1969

Sorry I am a bit late, Hayley, but a hearty congratulations!


----------



## cropje_jnr

Voici une petite idée qui m'a traversé l'esprit - commençons tout de suite à féliciter d'avance totallylost pour ses 2000 posts !

Anyway, good to see the regulars hitting milestones. The forum is alive and well, and we're all learning. 

Congrats, and good luck for the 1000s yet to come!


----------

